# Reasons for not attending the HO Nationals



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess this question is for those who are interested in attending the Ho Nationals (*HOPRA) but have not for some reason. I wondering what those reasons may be? Is it geographical or financial? is it that the classes being run are not those you might desire or feel comfortable with? Maybe some other reason. I would appreciate your input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for bringing your question over here... 

First let me say that attending a Nats, any flavor, can be a lot of fun. The mere fact that you're putting a bunch of people who love slot car racing together in one place for 3 or 4 days is bound to stimulate some interest and perhaps launch some new friendships. Second, I have only been to a handful of Nats-level races so my opinions and impressions are mine alone and may not be indicative of anyone else's opinions or the chronology of Nats that I did not attend. Third, I make no distinction between which Nats. If I could, I would attend them all. Finally, please don't take my comments as negative commentary on the organizations or membership. I'm one of them and I care.

1) Schedule and timing conflicts. Work and life are in constant conflict and competition for my time. If I have a work commitment, game's over. Having more than one Nats to pick from can help in this department but because they are scheduled so close together in time, I can easily miss both. I know that the two organizations in question are each trying to stake their claim in the traditional June time slot. Whatever. Bottom line: If one Nats was in June and the other in say October, chances are I would hit at least one Nats every year. I know this is not what the individual organizations want to hear, but I'm pragmatic and looking for ways to make lemonade out of lemons. 

2) Lack of organization and structure of the event. This is where the inherent limitations of the organizations, race organizers, and hosting venues get tested to their limits. Despite what some people may think, behind the grand logos and proclamations of omnipotent authority and influence, all national level racing organizations are really just a small number enthusiasts whose leadership is working in a voluntary capacity. Unless your whole life is devoted to slot cars, you're retired, or you're dripping in cash, there is a finite amount of time and money that you can devote to putting together a well structured race event. 

What ensues is an event that seems a bit haphazard and crammed together. You may end up with two major races being run at the same time, say a TJet race on one track, and 10 feet away an Unlimited race on another track. An unlimited race can emit about the same cacophony of sounds as a Saws All being used by a spastic junkie undergoing withdrawal tremors while cutting a jigsaw puzzle out of an unsecured sheet of plastic paneling, all the while shouting colors like "blue ... Blue .. BLUE!!!" seemingly at random. Anyone within earshot, say a 100 meter radius or so, is slightly distracted.

In my humble opinion, when you are running the A Main for any class there should only be ONE hot track in the house. Everything else should be shut off. The atmosphere should be like a prize fight with all eyes, ears, and attention on the contenders in the ring. 

In my opinion, every Nats should have at least one off track social event. Here's where the organizers can make a huge difference. But realistically, putting something like this together takes some planning and takes some time and potentially money. Having a Nats in a hotel or conference center setting would really help out in this department, but again, money is an issue. Would people pay more if they got more? 

3) Too little racing and too much practice. Practice for 4-12 hours, race for anywhere between 8 minutes (doh!) to 30 or 40 minutes. Some guys camp out on one track for what seems like days.

Most of this is racer behavior. At some point some of these track campers realize that they spent a weekend in Milwaukee and didn't see anything that this fine city has to offer. Competitiveness is fine, but give it a break. Don't forget to have fun. Maybe we need to be like NASCAR and limit the amount of testing someone can do. How to enforce this. I don't know? At tracks that have time sell, no problem, but in general, an honor system might work.

4) No consistency for which classes will be supported year to year. I have hundreds of dollars in Modified cars and parts sitting in my box gathering dust. While the root of this problem is larger than the decision to go to a Nats or not, it is a big factor. I cannot afford to chase a moving target and the "next level of nirvana" that's endlessly being promised by the manufacturers. Racing organizations that try to be open are really caught between a rock and a hard place. Not being captive or tightly aligned to a manufacturer is really tough. Democracy is hard because it means that someone is not going to be happy no matter what you do. Sometimes those someones are very vocal.

5) Location matters. If I'm going to drive many hours then having other things to do in the area opens up the possibility of turning a race weekend into a family getaway. If you stick the Nats in some podunk little town in the middle of nowhere the family is not going to want to come along. On the other hand, nicer places demand higher prices. 

6) Variety. Having the Nats in the same place every year gets old, no matter how nice the venue is.

Thos eare some of MY top reasons. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Too - some pretty good suggestions. I haven't been to one, but would love to go. Living in Florida makes it tough with all of the activity up north. Could you do it conjunction with a show? By the way, AFXtoo, you could send me those cars and parts gathering dust! I'll dust 'em off and run 'em.
Jim


----------

